# صابون الرغوة



## super strong (29 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخواني لقد طلب مني صابون الرغوة حاولت تصنيعة عدة مرات وفشلت هل من احد يفيدني بالمقادير
التركيبة كالتالي
بعد خلط الصابون وتصنيعه اخذ جزء من صابون واضيف له اربعة اجزاء من الماء المعالج ولكن لم تنجح :86: وحاولت عدة محوالات في تخفيف تسبة الماء :82: ولم انجح
هل من احد يفيدني


مشكورين سلف


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

ستجد ضالتك في بين اهتمامات القراء في الصفحات الاخيرة و لك شكري و تقديري


----------

